# I was almost sick this morning...



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Used up the last of a bag of food last night so opened the new one this morning (as you do), I'd only bought the new bag at the beginning of the week. This new bag was crawling with maggots that you could hardly see the food below them, needless to say my rabbits are having a slightly different breakfast today of weetabix and toast till OH gets home from work at 1 to take me to pets at home to return this bag for a new one. The maggoty bag of food is now sat outside in the garden away from the rabbit shed and the house till we can go change it, I'm hoping the cold will slow the maggots down but not kill them till we get to show someone at pets at home what they sold us. I'm just worried since its the big 15kg bag that they'll just keep it and use for the buns they're selling. Also with it being that size bag I can't even get on the bus with it to return it now, I have to wait for the OH who finishes work at 1.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

poor bunnies im shocked at that well im not as its to do with petsathome .


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

wow that's bad  is it their own vrend food in the paper-type bags??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> wow that's bad  is it their own vrend food in the paper-type bags??


Burgess Excel, what I always buy.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Burgess Excel, what I always buy.


Really?!!!! *runs downstairs to check the bag*

Maybe it was bagged up in the summer and a fly got in somehow?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ok I am seriously considering changing brands! I would take photos and email burges excell. I emailed them saying I had some funny triangle shaped biscuits in mine and they asked for a sample! (never sent them 1) I am completely appalled! what is the use by date on ur bag?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also please kick up a fuss and get some free stuff from [email protected]


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yep this happened to my sister a couple of months ago!!!! Take it back and complain.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

defo take it backk and complain profusely and say you want the bag replaced and ur money refunded and also email pics to the company themselves. thats totally ridiculous.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The use by is March next year. I just don't know how there could be so many live maggots in a sealed plastic bag, I've looked over the bag for any small holes that a fly could have gotton into but none. I'm just glad pets at home are open today its the only place I can buy the food from without ordering online. I phoned them to check the opening times for today as I paniced they'd be closed and I'd have no food for the rabbits over christmas.

Edit: Just phoned Burgess and they've said they want a sample of the food and tried palming me off saying its probably a weevil that got into the bag but I know fly maggots when I see them, I've helped treat enough rabbits at work with flystrike to know what I'm looking at.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats gross! I buy Excel pellets and touch wood haven't had any probs but I will be checking new bags very carefully now.

I think this has probably more than likely happened at Excel rather than [email protected] so I would put some of the food along with maggots in a freezer bag, take pics and send it off to the manufacturer


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Thats gross! I buy Excel pellets and touch wood haven't had any probs but I will be checking new bags very carefully now.
> 
> I think this has probably more than likely happened at Excel rather than [email protected] so I would put some of the food along with maggots in a freezer bag, take pics and send it off to the manufacturer


Yeah I've contacted them and will be sending them a sample of the food copmplete with maggots.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

omg that gross
i uses excel stuff too! i hope i never get that problem i would freck out completly. 
I hope it gets sorted out for you!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh thats disgusting poor you Kammie!

I also use Burgess Excell and oh my God if that happened to me I dont know what Id do after a huge bout of vommitting!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I took the food back to pets at home and they didn't even look at it or ask for a reciept but said "ok go get another bag". They let us just walk out with another bag without checking the size or that there was even a full bag of food we'd returned.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's gross. If it were me - I would have to dump it. Couldn't take it back. Maggots are nasty - yuck.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am kinda worried now that they'll use it as feed for the rabbits they're selling .


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

hopefully they will have the savvy jus to throw it away


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think there only allowed to use their own brand rabbit food! so that the babys are hooked on it. 

I know the bags have tiny holes but I dont think thats big enough to get a big fly though, If its happened to a few different people all over the place then its got to be a problem at the factory or their warehouse or [email protected] central warehouse. either way its extremely off putting. 

did u check the new bag was ok? 

I am going to see if I can get regular access to another brand. but as it takes me a good couple of months to get through a small bag its difficult to get other good feed in small quantities.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I think there only allowed to use their own brand rabbit food! so that the babys are hooked on it.


Well that is what Baby is on... she will be weined off it as soon as she is ready!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I think there only allowed to use their own brand rabbit food! so that the babys are hooked on it.
> 
> I know the bags have tiny holes but I dont think thats big enough to get a big fly though, If its happened to a few different people all over the place then its got to be a problem at the factory or their warehouse or [email protected] central warehouse. either way its extremely off putting.
> 
> ...


Yep new bag was fine, horrible thing was the bag we returned seemed twice as heavy as the new bag we got despite being the same weight written on it. I dread to think how many maggots were in there to make that much difference to the weight.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG that's sick ,I use that food from my local pet shop I think I'll go let them know just in case, maybe they can weigh their bags just to check.
Poor you that must have been awful.
Clarex


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rank...


----------

